# South Dakota?



## cowaterfowler (Aug 18, 2008)

I scheduled my annual trip to Nebraska for next week, but after watching all the migration reports, I'm thinking I need to go to South Dakota. I have never hunted snows in SD. Any advice would be helpful. Please shoot me a PM if you can help.

Thank you,

Mike


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

go to Nebraska 
u b fine


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

bluegoose18 said:


> go to Nebraska
> u b fine


It will be slim pickings in Nebraska by next week. They have been pushing out in big numbers the last two days and Saturday is calling for 70 degrees with a 20-30 mph south wind.....


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

Go to ne for decoying birds
Go to sd if u wanna bird watch

I live in sd and won't be gettin my spread out for another week or 2


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Go to either. Decoyed yesterday in SE Sodak, killed 45 for the day. People that think outside the box a little and aren't sitting around waiting for the magical juvie push to show up so 900 people can chase 3000 birds around are killing birds and will kill birds for the next 3 weeks.


----------

